#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-20
<Itxshell> buenas analucia
<analucia> hola! :)
<analucia> que tal?
<Itxshell> bien gracias y ud.
<analucia> bien bien
<analucia> aqui acostumbrandome a ubuntu :$
<analucia> me encanta jeje
<Itxshell> excelente
<Itxshell> y que version tiene ?
<analucia> 11.04
<Itxshell> ahhh bien
<Itxshell> y su pc que tipo de computadora tiene?¡
<analucia> si, el menu es bastante diferente no me gusta mucho
<analucia> es una hp mini
<analucia> pero la barra de el lado me gusta bastante
<Itxshell> tiene de escritorio Gname?
<Itxshell> ahh perdon tiene ud la 11 asiq ueusa unity
<analucia> no no tengo de escritorio
<Itxshell> si ya recorde
<Itxshell> es facil de manejar
<Itxshell> se ve muy bien ademas
<Itxshell> ese escritorio se llama unity
<analucia> aaaaah!!
<Itxshell> y de las herramientas usa mas
<Nagissa> buenas tardes!!!
<Itxshell> buenas tardes Nagissa
<analucia> buenas tardes!
<Nagissa> como estan?
<analucia> pues bien
<Itxshell> Nagissa,  aca analucia contando sobre el uso que le da a ubuntu
<Nagissa> oooooohhhh, interesante...
<analucia> jeje sip
<Itxshell> a ver si analucia  nos comenta que tipo de herramientas anda usando
<Itxshell> y le sugerimos algunas
<analucia> pues no uso nada del otro mundo jeje
<analucia> solo anduve buscando un reproductor de musica porque el que trae no me gustba mucho
<analucia> y trate de bajar el python porque esta aprendiendo a programar en el pero solo pude descargar la ventana que se abre con la terminal
<Nagissa> pero el python ya lo trae preinstalado...
<Nagissa> la mayor parte de ubuntu esta hecho en python...
<analucia> mmm... no sabia
<Nagissa> si lo desinstalas, ubuntu muere
<analucia> si pero no se... no lo puedo abrir :(
<Itxshell> no se abre
<Nagissa> mm* yo el python solo lo abro con la terminal...
<Itxshell> cviene con el sistema
<Nagissa> jajaja
<analucia> no lo puedo abrir asi como lo abria en windows :( y ya me estaba acostumbrando jeje
<Itxshell> correcto Nagissa
<analucia> :o!!
<Itxshell> jajaja ella quiere un interface grafico
<Nagissa> o esta el bpython
<Nagissa> :S
<Itxshell> si hay uno a ver si recuerdo el nombre
<Nagissa> nose, nunca he usado un interface grafico...
<Itxshell> mmm Nagissa  se las sabe todas en python
<Nagissa> pero creo que con eclipse y pydev se puede...
<analucia> :o
<analucia> probare entonces
<Nagissa> incluso el netbeans creo que tiene algun plugin para python...
<Nagissa> pero de esto no estoy segura...
<Nagissa> dale analucia
<Itxshell> es lo bueno de compartir en una sala
<Itxshell> la experiencia de lso demas nos ahorra mucho trabajo
<Nagissa> jajaja sip
<Nagissa> bastante
<Nagissa> :D
<analucia> solo que tengo una pregunta
<analucia> porque para instalar programas que no estan en el centro de software es tanto relajo?
<analucia> los que son .deb pues son facil... pero otros no....
<Nagissa> no es un relajo, solo agregar unas pocas cosillas...
<Nagissa> jajaja
<analucia> jeje
<Itxshell> buenas leviatan
<Nagissa> yo en lo personal, prefiero instalar todo desde la terminal...
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> hola leviatan
<Itxshell> analucia, esta synaptic
<leviatan> buenas buenas! como estan! ^^ jeje
<Itxshell> es un gestor de instalacion mas avanzado y facil de usar
<Itxshell> y como dice Nagissa  para instalar es lo mas facil me extraña que ud que programa piense que
<Nagissa> tambien...
<analucia> si ayer baje un programa que era .sh y quede: 'como rayos instalo  esto?' jajaja
<Itxshell> dos simples comandos sea dificil
<Itxshell> sudo apt-get install
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> eso es lo mas simple que he visto
<analucia> jajajaja
<analucia> es la costumbre de solo dar doble click jajajajaa
<Itxshell> ademas analucia si de simpleza hablamos basta con bajarse el  .deb y darle click derecho y esto lo descomprime y lo instala si asi lo indioca ud
<Itxshell> con un simple click
<Itxshell> por eso le digo analucia  un click y ya esta instalado
<Itxshell> la version 11.04 es a extremo noble
<Itxshell> 0.o se quedaron calladitos?
<Nagissa> jajaja...
<analucia> jeje
<leviatan> jajaja estamos poniendo atencion! xD
<leviatan> hey alguno tiene o ha utilizado el fedora?
<Nagissa> yo nop
<leviatan> mtch! ¬¬!
<leviatan> y el Konoppix??
<Nagissa> yo lo use hace tiempito...
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan> jaja pero q funcionalidades tiene??... empezando por el escritorio? Gnome o Kde?
<Itxshell> fedora 11 lo he usado
<Itxshell> y knoppix tambien
<Itxshell> pero leviatan el escritorio es lo de menos
<Itxshell> yo no le veo lo relevante
<Itxshell> si no mas bien cosa de gustos
<leviatan> umm y Itxshell q tal es el fedora!?...
<Itxshell> solo en el caso de tener pocos recursos en el pc optaria por un escritorio liviano
<Itxshell> excelente como todos lso linux
<Itxshell> los*
<leviatan> si yo se pero sq kiero saber como se mira esteticamente jejeje xD
<Itxshell> quiero*
<leviatan> aah bueno ps lo voy a descargar! :D
<Itxshell> leviatan, elijirias una distribucion por como se ve?
<Itxshell> ademas linux es completamente configurable asi que la apariencia se la da el usuario dependiendo del nivel de experiencia que tenga
<Itxshell> leviatan, si lo que buscas es algo Hermoso y diferente prueba mejor PC-BSD
<leviatan> jaja la verdad me gusta bastante lo q se puede hacer con linux por eso me cambie y estoy probando varias plataformas
<leviatan> y pues es mas para ver q tal se ve esteticamente
<Itxshell> define plataformas?
<leviatan> jaja ok sistema operativo
<leviatan> mi lenguaje no es muy tecnico xD
<leviatan> comprenda soy principiante! jajaja xD
<Itxshell> el mio tampoco solo que no entendi a que te referias con plataformas
<Itxshell> y si no se algo pregunto
<Itxshell> yo igual leviatan
<Itxshell> que yo sepa no se basicamente nada
<leviatan> jejeje si yo apenas me estoy acostumbrando a linux me falta bastante por aprender
<leviatan> :D
<leviatan> y ps por ahora solo he probado el ubuntu y el wifiway
<leviatan> y los 2 me han gustado bastante
<Itxshell> el wifiway es una distribucion?
<Itxshell> no sabia que lo era oficialmente lo es?
<Itxshell> pero ud vive entre el coloquio diario del lenguaje técnico
<Itxshell> con un papá ing. sistemas mas estudiando la carrera
<leviatan> si.. yo tengo la version live-cd
<leviatan> y tambien tengo el wifislax
<leviatan> jaja si pero no paso hablando de esto con mi papa
<Itxshell> pero es una distribucion oficial
<leviatan> es mas creo q ni sabe q se usar linux jeje
<Itxshell> en que esta basada wifilax
<Itxshell> ¿?
<leviatan> pues no se la verdad a mi me la paso un primo
<leviatan> y despues consegui el wifislax
<leviatan> si esta basada en wifislax segun lo poco q se
<leviatan> :P
<Itxshell> jaja leviatan  en que distribucione sta basado wifilax
<Itxshell> eso le pregunte
<Itxshell> esta*
<leviatan> ummm no se! jaja
<leviatan> deje investigo xD
<Itxshell> ok
<leviatan> pss dice q es una distribucion GNU/linux diseñada para auditorias de seguridad de redes wifi, blutooth y RFID
<Itxshell> ok por eso no viene instalable es mas que todo una herramienta de auditoria
<Itxshell> lastima que la mayoria de lamers se dediquen a usarla para robarle el wifi al vecino
<leviatan> jajaaja si con ese sitema es el unico q he visto q encuentran claves de redes wifi wpa-2
<Itxshell> leviatan,  eso pasa por no leer mas
<Itxshell> hay muchos programas de auditoria
<Itxshell> que hacen lo mismo
<leviatan> por eso dije "he visto" jaja ademas casi no me keda tiempo libre :/
<Itxshell> queda*
<leviatan> bueno ahora mas q antes! :P
<Itxshell> que*
<leviatan> jaja ok queda xD
#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-21
<Itxshell> buenas noches Nagissa leviatan darkness51
<Nagissa> hola Itxshell
<darkness51> Itxshell: buenas noches
<leviatan> buenas noches itxshell como esta!...
<Itxshell> bien gracias
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4FamibkUH4 leviatan
<leviatan> jajajajaa talk to the hand! xD
#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-22
<Nagissa> hola leviatan
<leviatan> hola buenas noches Nagissa! y a todos los enchufados! :D
<leviatan> como esta!
<Nagissa> bien y vos?
<leviatan> bien bien aqui descansando un poco! jeje
<Nagissa> jajaja, esta bueno...
<Nagissa> XD
<leviatan> jajaja si y vos q tal!?
<Nagissa> bien, aqui, leyendo de todo un poco... jajaja
<leviatan> jajaja y q tanto lees?! xD
<Nagissa> jaja, de todo lo que me encuentre (siempre y cuando no sean cosas de amor)
<leviatan> jajajajaja!! aaah si que me caen mal las cursilerias! -.-" jajaja
<leviatan> quien es tu escritor favorito?
<Itxshell> buenas Nagissa  leviatan gyroIRC darkness51
<Nagissa> mm* no tengo un escritor favorito...
<leviatan> buenas itxshell!
<Nagissa> hola Itxshell
<leviatan> umm pero asi tu libro favorito quien lo escribio??
<leviatan> xD
<Nagissa> huy, tengo como 10 libros favoritos, entre los cuales no podria escoger...
<Nagissa> pero los que he leido como mil veces son los de Eragon y los de Harry Potter
<Itxshell> Nagissa, leyo el candeladro de Salem de harry potter?
<leviatan> jajaja hay q monton de fantasia! :/
<leviatan> pero son buenos libros por lo menos! :D
<Nagissa> :/ Itxshell me temo que no...
<Itxshell> se lo paso
<Nagissa> jajaja si leviatan
<Nagissa> dele Itxshell
<Itxshell> se lo mando a correo mas tarde
<Nagissa> okis...
<Itxshell> tengo a harry potter en audio libro
<Itxshell> en ingles
<Nagissa> leviatan, y a vos que tipo de libros te gustan?
<Nagissa> jaja Itxshell yo tengo hasta los guiones de las peliculas...
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> 0.o leviatan  no lee se ve la pelicula jajaja
<Nagissa> :O
<Nagissa> eso es un insulto...
<Itxshell> jajaja
<leviatan> jajajaja pss a mi me gusta mas lo contemporaneo como Victor Hugo, Isabelle allende cosas asi jajaj
<leviatan> hey jaja buenoooo!! jajaja
<Nagissa> huy isabelle allende es buenisima...
<leviatan> jaja si me encanta como escribe ella! es genial! :D
<Itxshell> la casa de los muertos ?
<leviatan> aaah me falto Ray Bradbury
<leviatan> la casa de los espiritus?? jaja
<leviatan> si ese libro me encanto! :D
<Itxshell> de lso muertos
<Nagissa> retrato en sepia y la casa de los espiritus
<Itxshell> :( todos se mueren
<leviatan> pss el q yo lei era la casa de los espiritus jeje
<leviatan> si pero es muy buen libro!
<Itxshell> ¬¬ yo sigo buscando mi libro de J.J. Benites
<leviatan> eva luna es de mis favoritos tambien! :D
<leviatan> umm a el no lo conosco todavia! xD
<Itxshell> como agua para chocolate
<Nagissa> retrato en sepia es como antes de la casa de los espiritus
<Itxshell> jaja pero la pelicual es lo mas horrible que he visto
<Itxshell> cita con  un vampiro es un excelente libro
<leviatan> jajaja eso si yo lei el libro pero no sabia q habia pelicula
<leviatan> y cuando la vi me descepciono totalmente! ¬¬
<Itxshell> es lo mas horrible esa pelicula no la vea
<leviatan> jaja ya la viiii! -.-"
<Itxshell> El Decameron , la divina comedia
<Itxshell> yo me moria de la risa
<Itxshell> de lo fea que es esa pelicula
<Itxshell> prefiero la prosa de el libro
<leviatan> jajaja naaah pero no es tan feaaa! un poco aburrida nada mas! xD
<leviatan> a usted tambien le gustan los de harry potter? jaja
<Itxshell> esa pelicula se aleja demasiado de el libro
<Itxshell> pero es ridicula
<Itxshell> harry potter es espectacular ella creo un mundo criaturas
<Itxshell> mundos
<Itxshell> ese tipo de imaginacion no se da siempre
<Itxshell> es como El sr de lso Anillos
<Itxshell> el Hobit
<Nagissa> huy mi papa me regañaba porque yo no dormia leyendo esos libros...
<Itxshell> libros impresionantes
<Itxshell> yo los tengo todos
<leviatan> uffff el hobit ese si es un libro de verdad! :D
<leviatan> jajaja q nivel! no dormir!.. jaja xD
<Nagissa> jajaja, yo solo duermo en vacaciones...
<Nagissa> en clases duermo 3 horas diarias
<leviatan> jaja medio vampira verdad! xD
<Itxshell> jajaja Nagissa  en eso somos iguales
<Itxshell> 0.o dormir mas es perdida de tiempo
<Nagissa> jajaja exacto Itxshell
<leviatan> jaja uff noo! yo no perdono mis 7 horas de sueño xD
<Nagissa> antes dormia 6 horas, pero no me alcanzaba el tiempo
<Itxshell> no se como la gente puede desperdiciar tanto tiempo
<Nagissa> asi que duermo 3 horas
<Itxshell> yo duermo 3 y no hay poder que me levante
<leviatan> jajaja pero es malooooo!! no dejan descansar el cuerpo!
<Itxshell> eso llena todos mis requisitos
<Itxshell> mas no puedo
<Itxshell> mi cuerpo descansa todo en 3 horas
<Itxshell> y rinde al 100% el resto del dia
<leviatan> jaja naaah no es cierto puede preguntarle a cualquier medico y le va a decir q lo minimo son 6 horas y lo requerido son 8 para reponer energias!
<Itxshell> mmm entonces mi organismo ha estado equivocado toda mi vida?
<Itxshell> el doctor aprende de libros
<Itxshell> solo lo que sabe los antes de el
<Itxshell> su conocimiento esta limitado
<leviatan> jaja ok pero igual 3 horas es muy poco ni una siesta dura tan poco! xD
<Nagissa> huy, pero saben que lo correcto es dormir multiplos de una hora y media
<Itxshell> mi cerebro procesa perfectamente las horas de dormir y las de trabajo y yo no paro en todo el dia
<Itxshell> 0.o
<Nagissa> porque el ciclo del sueño dura aproximadamente 90min
<Nagissa> y cuando termina uno, empieza el otro
<Itxshell> jajaja dice leviatan  que el necesita sus 8 horas de sueño de belleza
<Nagissa> y si uno se despierta en la etapa de sueño profundo, se levanta mas cansado de como se acosto
<Nagissa> huy no...
<leviatan> jajajajajaja umm tambien sirven de belleza! jajaja xD
<leviatan> uff pero sq no aguantaria durmiendo tan solo 3 horas JAMAS! xD
<Nagissa> leviatan, si te cambias a sistemas, te vas a dar cuenta que no necesitas dormir tanto
<Nagissa> bueno, no debes...
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> sino no terminas los proyectos
<leviatan> jajaja umm buen punto! pero por lo pronto seguire durmiendo normalmente!
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> dormi mientras podas
<Nagissa> :P
<leviatan> jajaja si voy a aprobechar! xD
<leviatan> y mas con la rutina q tengo me voy a morir si solo duermo 3 horas! jaja
<Itxshell> duermes demasiado
<Itxshell> ademas si logras dormir lo necesario no neceitas mas
<Itxshell> jajaja de cuanto es tu IQ leviatan ?
<Itxshell> un desperdicio
<Itxshell> no hay mayor sufrimiento que te manden acostar temprano
<Itxshell> bueno Nagissa  tampoco le podemos pedir mucho a leviatan  ya que se ha comprovado
<Itxshell> que fisicamente ellso son el sexo debil
<Itxshell> desde el utero los mas resistentes son las nenas
<leviatan> jaja pues la verdad no se nunca he hecho ningun test pero me imagino q es normal jaja
<leviatan> ohhhh!! ya empiezan con el feminismo jaja
<Itxshell> y sificamente la mujer es mas fuerte para enfermedades
<Itxshell> para todo
<leviatan> bueno yo no menosprecio generos! jaja xD
<Itxshell> no es feminismo es ciencia
<leviatan> si eso es cierto jaja
<Itxshell> y si le comento que ud fue concebido como una mujer ... leviatan
<Itxshell> todos son femeninos al ser concebidos jajaja
<Nagissa> :O leviatan es normal?
<Nagissa> :S
<leviatan> jaajaja umm pues no se talvez! jaja aunque estaria en duda! jaja
<leviatan> si yo soy normal! jaja :P
<leviatan> cri cri...
<Nagissa> :O
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> bueno, cuando entras a estudiar sistemas, dejas de ser normal...
<Nagissa> la mayoria no tenemos vida social...
<leviatan> jaja pero sq en toda carrera es asi
<leviatan> bueno mas que todo en ingenieria
<leviatan> medicina
<leviatan> te consumen la vida jaja
<Nagissa> ok, en ing y medicina
<Itxshell> filosofia ... a estos ultimos la getne lso deja solo por densos
<Itxshell> XD
<Itxshell> 0.o creo que la gente que entra a sistemas ya es poco amistosa
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> no que se vuelvan asi por la carrera
<Nagissa> ¬¬
<leviatan> jajaja naah pero yo soy de lo mas sociable y me gusta sistemas jaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan> jajaja
<Itxshell> no durara mucho
<Nagissa> exacto...
<Itxshell> :( uhh si leviatan  es de lso sociables
<leviatan> jajaja q tiene de malo ¬¬
<Nagissa> que es aburrido, y estresante...
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan> jajaja veeee! no es cierto nada q ver! ¬¬
<Itxshell> no se puede convivir mucho con al gente que nos rodea
<Nagissa> la gente es estresante...
<Itxshell> leviatan, parece pequeñito xcon esa expresion no la uses mas
<Itxshell> terrible oir el VEEEEEE!
<Itxshell> la gente desespera por que exige atencion
<leviatan> jajaja q tiene ¬¬ VEEEEE! jajajajaja xD
<Itxshell> y todo el tiempo se quejan de que uno esta sentado en el pc
<Nagissa> exacto!!!
<leviatan> naaah por eso hay q tener un selecto grupo de amigos jajaja
<Itxshell> si uno sale se quejan de que sales mucho
<Nagissa> Itxshell, tiene toda la razon!!!
<Itxshell> si no sales ohhhh! es malo mejor sal mas
<Itxshell> si eresprogramador no tiene mas amiga que la consola
<Itxshell> todo lo demas estresa
<Itxshell> las pcs no hablan no interrumpen
<Itxshell> no contestan feo
<Itxshell> y si fastidian las apagas y ya
<Itxshell> 0.o me quedo con el pc
<Nagissa> yo tambien...
<Nagissa> lo mio con el pc es muy importante...
<Itxshell> eso da decomer
<Itxshell> el pc
<Itxshell> si unos eligen salir todo el dia a trabajar bajo el sol
<Itxshell> pues bien por ellos
<Itxshell> yono tengo que salir de mi casa para ganarme mi dinero
<leviatan> haay pero yo no podria estar en la casa todo el dia! :/
<leviatan> es mas pago por no estar aqui metido jaja
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan> jajaja
<leviatan> bueno hablando de otra cosa alguna recomendacion musical
<leviatan> q no sea reguetton o bachasta! jaja
<Nagissa> que musica escuchas leviatan?
<Nagissa> para asi saber que recomendarte
<Nagissa> :P
<leviatan> pues en lo personal escucho mucho rock, power metal y asi jaja
<leviatan> y vos?
<Nagissa> mm* de todo un poco (menos regueton, bachata, corridos y toda esa musica rara)
<Nagissa> me inclino bastante por el rock
<leviatan> jaja si sq ese tipo de "musica" es un desperdicio de tiempo el solo escucharlo y de neuronas ponerle atencion
<Nagissa> ajaja
<Nagissa> sip
<leviatan> bueno entonces recomendame algo estoy aburrido de la misma musica q escucho jaja
<Itxshell> ja.. leviatan  lo que yo le pase ayer ud jamas lo habia oido jajaja
<leviatan> jajaja uff eso si! jajaja xD
<leviatan> y ud Itxshell q musica le gusta?
<Itxshell> toda
<Itxshell> si es musicalmente correcta
<leviatan> osea cero reguetton! jaja no se como le puede gustar eso a la gente
<Itxshell> a mi me gusta el regueton y daddy yankee tambien
<Itxshell> uhh si me encanta mucho regueton mas el que va con salsa
<leviatan> jaja realy!!
<Itxshell> en mi mp4 ando mas de 100 temas de buen regueton
<Itxshell> yo bailo regueton
<Itxshell> calopso
<Itxshell> salsa soca
<Itxshell> reguee
<Itxshell> merengue
<Itxshell> todo
<Itxshell> siempre y cuando sea musicalmente correcto
<Itxshell> por favor hablemos un poco de Software libre
<Itxshell> del por que ¡
<leviatan> jaja bueno yo paso un poco la salsa y el reguee
<leviatan> tambien el merengue
<leviatan> pero el reguetton como q no cuadra conmigo xD
<Itxshell> 0.o ese comentario era para otra sala
<Itxshell> jajaja
<leviatan> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> Adoro a Madona
<Itxshell> a Ramnstein
<Itxshell> a merylin manson
<leviatan> umm pss a mi me gusta algo un poco mas pesadito xD
<Itxshell> mmmm jaja nosabes de mi bibloteca jajaja
<Itxshell> mmm
<Itxshell> mejor no digo nada
<leviatan> jajaja que hay en tu biblioteca!
<Itxshell> ok
<Itxshell> una yo y una ud
<Itxshell> nombre por nombre
<Itxshell> yo tengo 600GB de musica
<Itxshell> y 110 gb solo de Rock
<Itxshell> AC/DC
<Itxshell> jaja leviatan  deje a google
<leviatan> jaja es bastantita musica! yo solo tengo 47 gb de puro metal xD
<leviatan> jaja naaah a mi me encanta AC/DC es mas tengo toda la discografia
<Itxshell> yo me compre el disco de 1 tb solo para musica
<Itxshell> ALICE IN CHAINS
<leviatan> jaja es bastante
<leviatan> umm Rhapsody of fire
<Itxshell> Antrax
<leviatan> Hammerfall
<leviatan> Slayer
<Itxshell> Apocaliptica
<Itxshell> Atreyu
<leviatan> cradle of filth
<Itxshell> Audioslave
<Itxshell> avenges sevenfold
<leviatan> metallica
<Itxshell> baron Rojo
<leviatan> dragonforce
<leviatan> saratoga
<Itxshell> jaja metalica tengo al discografia completita
<Itxshell> canibal corpse
<leviatan> jajaja yo tambien
<leviatan> carcass
<leviatan> dimmu borgir
<Itxshell> Biohazard
<Itxshell> Behemoth
<leviatan> arch enemy
<Itxshell> creed
<leviatan> jajaja creed xD
<Itxshell> dimmu borgir
<Itxshell> si lo odio pero me gustan dos temas
<Itxshell> dir en grey
<gyroIRC> Itxshell, quien es jare ???
<Itxshell> Children of bodom
<Itxshell> josue gyroIRC
<leviatan> uff children es de mis favoritos! jaja
<Itxshell> Eric johnson
<Itxshell> dragon force
<Itxshell> new age
<leviatan> warcry
<leviatan> amorphis
<Itxshell> guns & Roses
<Itxshell> Iron maiden
<leviatan> bon jovi
<Itxshell> Graveworn
<leviatan> jaja
<Itxshell> obituary
<leviatan> H.I.M
<Itxshell> muse
<Itxshell> poison
<leviatan> iced earth
<Itxshell> Lamb of god
<leviatan> tierra santa
<Itxshell> linkin Park
<Itxshell> Rata blanca
<leviatan> emerald sun
<Itxshell> Primal Fear
<Itxshell> Nirvana
<leviatan> serenity
<Itxshell> Rob Zombie
<leviatan> sonata arctica
<Itxshell> Slayer
<Itxshell> Saliva
<Itxshell> Scorpions
<Itxshell> Sepultura
<leviatan> megadeth
<Itxshell> Suffocation
<Itxshell> Slipknot
<leviatan> sirenia
<Itxshell> Steve bai
<leviatan> sabaton
<Itxshell> Van Halen
<leviatan> luca turilli
<Itxshell> The Sword
<Itxshell> Testament
<leviatan> delirium
<leviatan> avalanch
<leviatan> epica
<leviatan> therion
<Itxshell> wolfmother
<Itxshell> white zombie
<Itxshell> System of Down
<Itxshell> Static-X
<Itxshell> mm de epica todito lo tengo
<Itxshell> y todo sobre musica Celtica
<leviatan> musica celtica?... asi como folk
<leviatan> si a mi me gusta bastante
<Itxshell> me gusta metal con celtica
<Itxshell> fuerte
<Itxshell> y de el metal me gusta un poco violenta
<Itxshell> el doble pedaleo es lo mio
<Itxshell> como Ramnsteim pero algo mas pesadito
<leviatan> aaah q cool a mi tambien es lo q me gusta del metal el ritmo de la bateria y el de la guitarra
<leviatan> aunq me gusta bastante q tenga arreglos orquestales como therion y rhapsody
#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-23
<ceeti> buen dia a todos en la sala
<ceeti> buen día darkness51
#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-24
<ceeti> hola estudiante
<ceeti> hola locobot_5
#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-25
<Itxshell> buenas noches rcarcamo
<rcarcamo> buenas noches
<Itxshell> buen dia a todos en la sala
#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-26
<Itxshell> buen dia a todos en la sala
<analucia> hola!
<jccb> hola a todos
<jccb> que diferencia hay entre ubunto y backtrack
